# TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

Seit gestern bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines 

*Magellan Sportrak Color * GPS-Handgerätes mit großem Farbdisplay!

Das war eine besonders spontane Kaufentscheidung, nachdem ich seit über einem Jahr die Preise der Magellan-Serie bei Anbietern und eBay beobachte.

Gestern flatterten nämlich die aktuellen Sonderangebote des Yacht-Ausrüsters

*a.w.niemayer*

in´s Haus: das Sportrak Color, bislang überall für 539,00€ in den Katalogen und Listen, kostet derzeit nur schlappe

*299,00 €!!!*

Zumindest in der Berlin-Spandauer Filiale war ein ganzer Stapel dieser Geräte vorrätig. Der Witz: auf der offiziellen Seite der Firma

https://www.awn-watersports.com

ist das Gerät gar nicht aufgelistet! Also am besten schnell direkt vorbeifahren oder über die Bestell-Hotline ordern! 

Im Lieferumfang sind 2 AA-Batterien, ein PC-Datenkabel und eine Trageschlaufe enthalten. Bereits im Gerät gespeichert sind die größeren Straßen, Flughäfen, Bahnlinien und Gewässer ganz Europas. Eine passende Schutzhülle kostet bei a.w.n. 25,95€, ein 12 Volt-Stromkabel ebenso 25,95€.

Das Gerät hat alle Funktionen des Magellan Meridian Color, kann also u.a. auch Seekarten der Software Map Send Blue Nav via PC einlesen (ganz Europa ca. 199,00 €). Es gibt ebenso auch Straßenkarten-Software für ganz Europa.

Viel Erfolg, falls ihr selbst zugreifen wollt!  #6 

Karsten


----------



## Kunze (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Karsten!

Danke für den Tipp. :m

Neben mir liegt ein Magellan Meridian Gold und eine einsatzfähige Seekarten Software.

Die Seekarte um Repvag ist schon aufgespielt.  #h


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

#6  Große Ereignisse werfen ihre GPS-Programmierungen voraus, Bernd!  :m 

Aber dazu mal ´ne Frage: du hast ja einen SD-Chip in deinem Gerät und spielst den Kartenausschnitt auf den Chip. Bei der Sportrak-Serie hast du einen integrierten Speicher und ziehst die Karten auf diesen. Dazu musst du via www.magellangps.com einen persönlichen Unlock-Code holen und benutzen. Holst DU dir den Code ebenfalls so???  ;+


----------



## Kunze (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Karsten!

Frage eindeutig mit JA beantwortet.

Ich habe meine Seekartensoftware beim AWS gekauft.

Hab die SD Kartenummer dem Herbert mitgeteilt und er bekam dann von 

Magellan den Freischaltungscode über jenen Link für eben diese SD Karte.

Das Gold hat einen integrierten Speicher von 16MB, der SD Chip nochmals 32MB. #h


----------



## Jirko (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

glückwunsch schnäppchenjäger  freu mich für dich, daß du dich kurzerhand entschlossen hast, nun doch zuzuschlagen. ist ne feine sache ken, via plotter die tiefenkanten und untiefen anzupeilen #6 an den freischaltcode wirste net vorbeikommen – die jungs von magellan sind ja auch nicht auf´n kopf gefallen :m #h


----------



## Rudi (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Moin,

wie lange hält denn bei dem Gerät die Batterieladung ? Ist es ein großer Unterschied 
zum S/W Gerät. Habe im Moment das Sportrak Pro. Farbe wuerde schon reizen....

Rudi.


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Dank euch, ihr Beiden! Neenee, will ja nicht um den Code herumkommen - will nur wissen, ob ich da jedes Mal beim Aufspielen einer Seekarte einen neuen Code brauche, weil das Sportrak ja einen integrierten Speicher und keinen SD-Chip besitzt? Oder machen die das dann über die Seriennummer des Gerätes?


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Rudi: in der Anleitung stehen ca. 14 Stunden Betrieb mit den zwei normalen AA-Batterien. Habe seit gestern schon ein paar Mal gespielt, und die Ladeanzeige bewegt sich bislang noch nicht nach unten. Hatte allerdings die Beleuchtung auch nur kurz an.


----------



## Rudi (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> an den freischaltcode wirste net vorbeikommen – die jungs von magellan sind ja auch nicht auf´n kopf gefallen :m #h




Moin,

@Karsten  danke, ist dann ja in etwa wie beim S/W Gerät, da steht auch 14 Stunden.

da habe ich aber auch schon andere Sachen gesehen, da muss man nur ein wenig suchen......

Rudi.


----------



## Kunze (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo!

Hab mich mal kurz belesen.

Für die Sport Trak Geräte brauchst du nur die Seekartensoftware.

Da diese einen integrierten Speicher haben, entfällt der zusätzliche SD Chip.


Für die Geräte der Meridian Serie braucht man die Seekartensoftware inkl. des 

SD Chips auf dem jeweils eine Seekarte geladen werden kann.

Nachzulesen hier.


Der Code weist dich praktisch aus, daß du die Software erstanden und gelöhnt hast.

Man kann dann auch ohne Probleme, das GPS wechseln oder das Ganze für unterwegs auf den Läppi schaufeln. #h


----------



## Jirko (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

bei permanentbetrieb zieht ein handgerät im dauermodus und sekundengetakteten empfang der satellitensignale ne menge saft jungs! ihr habt noch die alternative, den „softmodus“ einzustellen, welcher nur im 5-6sekunden-takt signale der angepeilten satelliten empfängt – lediglich mit der einschränkung, daß in diesem modus das korrektursignal im WAAS- oder EGNOS (läuft ja eh noch nicht 100%ig) nicht empfangen wird bzw. werden kann und ne punktgenaue ortung demzufolge nicht möglich ist. in den meisten fällen reicht der softmodus aber vollkommen aus. lediglich wenn hotspots von kanten für sebastus angepeilt werden, sollte man auf das korrektursignal nicht verzichten. andernfalls schrubbt man mal schnell 20m am ziel vorbei und daß ist bei brachial abfallenden kanten schon mal schnell ein „am fisch vorbeihuschen“.

optimal ist die ankopplung an nen akku, welcher den saft für´s portable-lot liefert. läuft bei mir hervorragendst. und da in meinem koffer generell nen vollgeladenes reserveakku schlummert, geht bei mir der saft nie aus  #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hi Karsten,

zunächst müssen alle Geräte registriert werden, Gerät und Blue Nav CD, dann bekommt mann den Freischalt Code via I-net.

Bin gerne behilflich wenn es brennt, mache das schließlich hier täglich


----------



## Kunze (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo!

Ich nutze, wie auch schon bei meinem 12er Garmin, wiederaufladbare 

Batterien.

Hab in der Innentasche meines Segelanzuges im welche in Reserve.

Die anderen sind dann immer im Freienobjekt an der Ladestation. #h


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Jirko, Herbert und Bernd: ihr seid SPITZE, herzlichen Dank für die Unterstützung! Ich denke, ich werde eurem Workshop beim Norwegentreffen zum Thema GPS intensivst lauschen!!! Alleine das, was Jirko so an Einstellungen beschreibt, habe ich noch gar nicht in den ganzen Untermenüs finden können.

Herbert, wie teuer ist denn die BlueNav-Software für den Sportrak derzeit bei dir? Brauche ich ja auch noch!


----------



## Porenwolle (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Ihr

@ Rudi, Sportrak Color hält bei Dauerbetrieb in der Praxis ca. 4 Std , ohne Beleuchtung 

mit Batterien.Akkus ,Spannungsbedingt kürzer.

 Habe mir bei Conrad aufladbare alkalische Batterien gekauft, leider braucht man auch 

das Ladegerät dazu, ist aber für alle Akkus brauchbar.

Gruß Porenwolle


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Danke für die Praxis-Info, Porenwolle! Muss mir sowieso für die anderen Geräte (Funkgeräte etc.) Akkus zulegen.


----------



## Pete (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

je feiner und komfortabler und auch bezahlbarer die geräte werden, umso seltener hab ich wirklich selbst ein eigenes gps benötigt...in den beiden letzten jahren waren die boote mit top kartenplottern ausgerüstet, so dass ich nur noch selten das eigene gps dazu nutzen musste...in diesem sommer praktisch gar nicht...wozu sich also noch wieder was neues zulegen, wenns denn doch bloß irgendwie im schrank schlummert...
für meine befischten ostseereviere reichen mir mein extrex und meine eingeschweißten folienkarten...

..trotzdem glückwunsch zu dem schnäppchen...


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Danke, Pete! 

Es soll aber auch feine kleine noch unentdeckte Angelgebiete mit einfachen Booten geben, die keinen Plotter angeflanscht haben - und die erst irgendwann einmal Din Tur Ziel werden! *schmunzel*


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo karsten PM ist unterwegs.


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Jirko,

EGNOS läuft nicht mehr im Tesbetrieb, man kann davon ausgehen das die Signale permanent korrigiert werden.  :m


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Mange tak, Herbert! ))))


----------



## Pete (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

na, das mit den plottern ist sicher nicht nur mittlerweile guter service bei dintur...auch bei anderen anbietern hab ich in dieser saison dies schon bemerken können...zudem sind größere boote (und ein solches sollte man im sinne der eigenen sicherheit stets anstreben) viel häufiger mit guter navigationstechnik ausgerüstet als kleinere


----------



## Jirko (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

hallo herbert #h

na umso besser  hatte letztens bloß wieder aktuellst gelesen, daß EGNOS noch nicht 100%ig am start ist – thanks for the message #6


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Herbert: PN ist noch nicht da?


----------



## Jirko (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

huhu karsten #h

hier was zum schnüffeln #h


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Bist ja wie immer wieselflink, danke vielmals Jirko - toller Testbericht, ich bin jetzt noch zufriedener zu meiner Wahl!

Hatte das Sportrak übrigens heute morgen im Auto an auf dem Weg zur Arbeit - es hat ständigen Kontakt zu den Satelliten gehabt und punktgenau jede größere Kreuzung angezeigt!


----------



## Gunnar (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Karsten,

hatte jetzt in Norge mein neues Magellan Meridian Color mit Mapsend im Betrieb. Ich war echt begeistert. Habe das Gerät auf dem Boot ständig laufen lassen. Nach ca. 4 Stunden waren die Akkus (AA 2100 mAh) am Ende.

@Herbert

Das GPS zeigte die Tiefen auf der aufgespielten Seekarte nur in Fuss an obwohl das GPS auf km/h und m eingestellt war. Auf dem PC zu Hause wird die Tiefe auch in m angezeigt. Woran kann das liegen ?


Gunnar


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Mange tak for din Info, Gunnar!

@ all: wer sich solch ein Gerät zulegt und die BlueNav-Seekartensoftware benötigt, sollte mal mit Herbert vom AWS-Shop reden - er macht für diese einen wirklich fairen Preis, der unter dem von z.B. Niemayer liegen.


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Gunnar,

menue
setup
Nav Einheit
dann hier auf KM/kmh
stellen
dann nochmal
Nav Einheit 
Erweitert
dort dann Höhe gehen
dann Meter einstellen.


----------



## Porenwolle (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo

@ Herbert

Frage : Warum zeigt BlueNav auf Rechnerkarte mehr Kanten an als auf GPS,Einstellung nicht korrekt ?

danke
Porenwolle


----------



## Jirko (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

hallo porenwolle #h

hast du die zoomfunktion von deinen navigerät schon beansprucht!? detailtreue kommt erst bei´m reinzoomen in´s zielobjekt  #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

#6 Richtig bemerkt Jirko


----------



## Porenwolle (6. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hei Ihr 

@ Jirko,Angelwebshop

wenns so einfach wäre.Auch bei der größten Auflösung fehlen die Kanten.

Gruß Porenwolle


----------



## Gunnar (10. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Herbert PN mit genauer Fehlerbeschreibung folgt


@ Porenwolle

Die grafische Auflösung eines PC ist doch viel größer als die des GPS. Also kann die Detailgenauigkeit der Abbildung nicht so sein, wie auf dem PC.

Gunnar


----------



## Karstein (18. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Sportrak Color:

ich hatte es, frisch mit Blue Nav Seekarte bespielt, am Wochenende mit an der Ostsee.

Leider läßt sich das Display bei starkem Sonnenschein kaum noch erkennen, dazu musste ich das Gerät immer in den Schatten halten...


----------



## UweK (18. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Schon mal den Kontrast verändert? Die Standardwerte sind nach meinem Empfinden ziemlich blass.

CU
Uwe


----------



## Karstein (18. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Das ist natürlich ´ne Maßnahme, Uwe - hab da noch gar nichts verändert an den Einstellungen!

Dank´ dir für den Tipp, ich werde es probieren!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Die Standartwerte stehen auf 50% das geht eigentlich. Mehr wie 65% kann man gar nicht einstellen denn dann wirds gesamt zu dunkel. Ich vermute ehr das das an dem Display Hintergrund liegt. Der ist einfach zu dunkel und der Bildschirm spiegelt auch zu sehr. Das ist nicht schön.


----------



## Karstein (19. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@ Jörg: hattest auch bei a.w.niemeyer zugeschlagen?

Hab grad mal Kontrast auf 60% hochgesetzt, ein bisserl besser wird´s dadurch.


----------



## UweK (19. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Bei mir habe ich den Kontrast auf 75% eingestellt und habe eine sehr gute Anzeige jetzt. Bei 'ner Fahrradtour am Sonntag war es alles super. Wie die Darstellung der Seekarten ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

CU
Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Jo hab ich Karsten. Bin sehr zufrieden.  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hi, 
ich habe heute von Herbert die Blue Nav Software bekommen. Super sag ich euch, bin voll begeistert was das Spor Track jetzt alles kann und Dank Herberts Hilfe war die ganze Installation und Registrierung auch kein Problem. #6 Super Service  #r 
Juhu ich habe einen Kartenplotter!!!  :z  :z  :z


----------



## thosy2002 (27. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Boardie`s

war gerade bei A.W. Niemeyer in Hamburg Holstenkamp und habe mir einen SporTRAK Color gekauft.


*SporTrak Color kostet auch in Hamburg 299,00 Euro !!!*


Suche jetzt noch Software wer kann mir helfen ???

viele Grüße thosy2002


----------



## Jirko (27. August 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

hallo thosy #h

gratulation zum neuen sportrak – eine weise entscheidung :m nach welcher software suchst du denn? map oder bluenav? gib mal büdde laut  #h


----------



## Lachsy (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

So jungs und Mädels, jetzt habe ich ihn auch bestellt für 299€ bei AWN. Wollte auch erst die Bluenav CD kaufen, aber 249€ war mit dann dort doch zu teuer. 
Jetzt warte ich jeden tag auf den Postboten 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kunze (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Lachsy!

Glückwunsch. :m

Die BlueNav Software ist doch erst das Sahnehäuptchen...  |kopfkrat 

@ Karsten:



> Leider läßt sich das Display bei starkem Sonnenschein kaum noch erkennen, dazu musste ich das Gerät immer in den Schatten halten




Das ist leider ein Nachteil eines Color Gerätes.

Auch deshalb hab ich ein s./w. Gerät gewählt...

Da ist das nicht so krass... #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Super Clarissa, herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. Da wirst du viel Freude mit dem Gerät haben.  #h


----------



## becksi227 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

#h Hallo #h zusammen, zu Beginn stand irgendwo das die BlueNav für 200 teuros zu haben ist. Habe aber niergendwo das Angebot entdeckt....und meinem Sportrak fehlt das "Sahnehäubchen" sehr #c

Gruß Becks


----------



## Karstein (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo Becksi227,

kann sein, dass Blue Nav jetzt teurer geworden ist, aber wir hatten letztes Jahr alle bei Herbert gekauft:

http://www.angelwebshop.de/

Frag ihn mal nach den aktuellen Konditionen. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Der Troll (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hallo,  |wavey: 

habe mir auch das Magellan SporTrak Color für 299,00€ geholt. Tolles Teil, wie schon von euch allen geschrieben.  |bla: 

Nun brauche ich wohl auch die Blue Nav Software. Im Netz habe ich sie bislang nur für 249,- Teuro gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo es sie ein wenig günstiger gibt? 
Herbert, hast du ein Angebot?  #h 

Würde mich über PM oder Tipp freuen, andere hier evtl. auch.


----------



## Karstein (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Rufe einfach mal den AWS (Herbert) an, Troll. Normalpreis wäre ü250,00€, aber bei ihm kriegst Blue Nav bestimmt günstiger. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Klausi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Eigentlich ist das der normale Preis für BlueNAV CD 249,00 € und für das Kit 269,00 €.


----------



## Der Troll (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Danke, Danke für die vielen PM´s.
Habe von Herbert ein super Angebot bekommen und zugeschlagen. Nun ist alles im Lot.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Ich stelle mich nun auch in die reihe der besitzer! eben ersteigert, original verpackt, mit porto incl.:             258 euro!|supergri 
bin ja mal gespannt..
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Hajo (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Muß den AWS einfach mal voll loben. Hatte mir die BlueNav Software auch dort bestellt. Bei Fragen oder Problemen wird sofort weitergeholfen.
Ein echt super Kundenservice !!! |wavey: 

Gruß Hajo


----------



## Der Troll (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

@Herbert
"Du hast Email-Post"

Vergaß zuletzt dir meine email-Adresse zusenden. Jetzt habe ich es getan.
BlueNav ist heute geliefert worden, Danke. Nun brauche ich die Freischaltung, stimmst?
Gruß
Der Troll


----------



## Jirko (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

...stümmt troll  für infos guggst du hier und klickst auf Loading BlueNav on a SporTrak series GPS product...

...und bevor´s losgeht, mußt du dich registrieren.

der ganze spaß dauert ca. 10min und ist völlig easy... viel spaß #h


----------



## ralle (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Hab auch heute meine BLUE NAV bekommen !!!

Heute abend gehts los mit registrieren usw.


----------



## ralle (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Wie lange hats denn bei euch gedauert bis ihr den Freischaltcode bekommen hattet ?

Ich hab gestern abend mich registriert alles eingegeben und abgeschlossen - aber bis jetzt keine Mail bekommen !!!!!!!!!!!

Ist das normal ??


----------



## Der Troll (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Als ich meine email-adresse eingeben wollte sagte er mir das sie schon vergeben sei. 
Ich habe mich aber noch nicht registriert,nun weiß ich aber auch nicht ob Herbert mich schon registriert hat, hab noch keine Info bekommen.


----------



## ralle (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Habe eben Magellan Support angerufen , eine Frau mit einer sehr charmanten Stimme mit französischen Dialekt hat mich gleich am Telefon zufriedengestellt   heißt ich habe den Freischaltcode !!

Hoffe das er auch funzt !  Werds heute abend probieren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Für mich hatte die Freischaltung Herbert übernommen. Das hatte seinerzeit ca 6 Stunden gedauert.
Funzen tut das sicher, warum auch nicht. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

...mein online-abgleich des colors mit der blue-nav version hat umdie 10-15 minuten gedauert (wenn ich mich recht entsinne)... auf alle fälle ging´s relativ schnell und komplikationslos #h


----------



## ralle (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Melde Vollzug !!


alles geklappt - hab schonmal ne karte geladen - 21min. hats gedauert

Jippie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flieger28 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

Bezüglich WASS:
 Bei der ESA gibt es eine Seite wo man sich über den momentanen Status informieren kann.
http://ravel.esrin.esa.it/docs/egnos/estb/schedule.htm
 Das sieht dann so aus:
 Today 19 January 2005 the ESTB broadcasting a PRN 131                            signal on IOR in the following modes:
                            * from 17/01/2005 09h36 UTC : broadcasting in mode 2                            (fast corrections, ionosphere corrections without Ranging)                            with contents of a type 2 message in each type 0 message.                            Broadcasting of the ESTB signal scheduled continuously.

 Allerdings ist das ganze auch nicht für die Schifffahrt gedacht. Sondern für die Luftfahrt. Und dort speziell für Präzisionsanflüge. Als erweiterung / Ersatz zum herkömlichen ILS System.


----------



## Jirko (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

hallo flieger28 #h

vielen dank für deinen interessanten link #6 die WAAS – korrektursignale verursachen hier in europa aber nicht selten fehlpeilungen!!! wer über ein handgerät ohne EGNOS-funktion verfügt (ältere modelle), sollte WAAS deaktivieren!

EGNOS läuft primstens... war gerade auf auf der ecke rassower strom / schaproder bodden und habe mich mit meinem color mal bewußt an die tonne 7 im rassower angeflanscht... und genau da wurden wir auch geortet! ich würde mal sagen, peilgenauigkeit so umdie 2-3m! #h


----------



## stef0599 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

EGNOS läuft nur im Probebetrieb, würde mal sagen Glück gehabt. Das System wird erst 2007 befriedigend funktionieren, der Gesamtaufbau dauert bis 2010.


----------



## Jirko (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: TOP-Angebot für GPS Magellan Sportrak Color!!!*

jau stefan, hast recht, aber solange selbst die testphase "punktgenaue" peilungen ermöglicht, soll uns allen das nur recht sein  #h


----------

